# Additional Boarding Fees - What to Charge For???



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey all,

I am curious what are all your opinions on additional charges at boarding barns. What should be included? What should be and extra fee? Obviously it depends on location, what you charge etc.

Some ideas: feeding, blankets, wrapping legs, lunging, illness care, handling etc.


Thanks!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I would really not want to be at a barn that "nickel and dimes" owners. Whatever your costs are for full care, I think you should charge that (assuming your market can bear it). In my area, full board tends to be $400-$600 and reflects my thoughts below.

If I'm paying for full care, I want that to include blankets on/off depending on the weather; fly masks on/off all summer (and in winter if for eye protection); fly spray at turnout; stalls done daily and bedded properly; turnout at a seasonably reasonable time in the morning and brought back in at night for stalled horses (ideally at least ~10 hours out of stall daily); horse fed the appropriate daily amount of hay, in slow feeder nets, for their health needs; safe and well maintained fencing; self and well maintained riding areas. 

A couple of grey area for me:
-Hard feed. Both barns I've had my current horse at offered a "barn brand" of hard feed at an appropriate amount for each individual horse's health needs (that may have been 1/4 lb for one easy keeper and upwards of 5 lbs for another horse- if a horse was a much harder keeper, owner may be charged additional fee). If I wanted a different brand from what the barn offered, I provided it and specified the amount fed (which I have chosen to do).
-Ongoing application of medicine. When my horse needed sarcoid cream applied, I was there 2x daily to do it for a couple of weeks. When she needed a week's course of eye drops, the barn did it in the morning when she got turned out.
-De-worming. I'd like to be at a barn where the BO has everyone on a cycle of fecals and worming is done as needed on the same schedule. In my experience with that approach, BO has paid for appropriate dewormer based on fecal results. But I know that's not always the case and some boarders handle that. 

As an owner, I expect to pay for the following outside of board:
-Supplements
-Providing my own fly spray that is applied by barn staff
-Providing my own blankets, sheets, fly masks that are put on/off by staff but not cleaned by staff
-Tack, halters, leads, etc.
-Shots, vet visits, teeth done, farrier/trimmer (although I have been at a barn where the BO writes one check for the whole barn for vet and farrier, and I reimburse the barn)
-Lunging
-Training rides/exercise rides
-Clipping, grooming, bathing, etc.

As a full care boarder, I also understand that there will be some services included that I'll never use. For example, my current BO thinks I'm nuts for insisting that I'm there to hold my horse to have her feet trimmed. Most boarders don't handle it that way, and she considers holding a horse for the vet/farrier to be a standard service covered by her board. To be honest, I think I really offended her by wanting to do that, which I did not intend to do at all. But I think it would be ridiculous for me to try to negotiate my way out of paying for it as part of my board just because I don't need her to do that for me. 

To me, boarding is all about tradeoffs. The things important to me may not be to others, and vice versa, and barn shopping is all about finding a balance of things you can live with. There will always be things I'd like done slightly differently, but at the end of the day, I am so fortunate to have been at two barns run by excellent horsewomen who truly care about my horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If it is something that takes staff extra time to do...then yes, a fee is paid.
Changing blankets once in a blue moon or everyday, to several different blankets, several horses and such adds a lot of work time and effort for someones horse to be "comfortable"....
That should be compensated for.
For a one-time, truly one-time thing then no...

Feeding specialty prepared, mixed & measured feeds, soaking or wetting hay...yes, to some extent it needs a fee.
It takes extra time to prepare those meals..

A absolute pig of a horse who needs to be fresh bedded every single day to the other horses bedding added 2x a week needs a fee...
It takes extra materials and extra time to do the job correctly...mostly materials need covering.

_Time is worth $$...._
Working employees have many jobs they must do in a period of time.
When they must stop their work to cover special things a boarder requests or demands done extra then they can and should be paying for that time and effort of that employee.
Depending upon what is customary in your boarding place and what is considered a "extra" would determine charges for ____
If you demand _special__ treatment_, then you can also pay for that as is right._
:runninghorse2:.....
__jmo..._


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

For a horse who comes in at night, I think it is ridiculous to charge extra for blanketing, extra feed, wraps, soaking hay, ect. I do not want to pay extra for those things if I'm already paying for indoor board. 

Horses on pasture board, I am more lenient. I will pay extra to have a pasture horse blanketed, grained, ect.

Double blankets I can see a charge for. Have been any a barn where this was a rule. 

Lunging, holding for vet/farrier, deworming, medication/injury care, those can all be charged extra.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

egrogan said:


> I would really not want to be at a barn that "nickel and dimes" owners. Whatever your costs are for full care, I think you should charge that (assuming your market can bear it). In my area, full board tends to be $400-$600 and reflects my thoughts below.
> 
> If I'm paying for full care, I want that to include blankets on/off depending on the weather; fly masks on/off all summer (and in winter if for eye protection); fly spray at turnout; stalls done daily and bedded properly; turnout at a seasonably reasonable time in the morning and brought back in at night for stalled horses (ideally at least ~10 hours out of stall daily); horse fed the appropriate daily amount of hay, in slow feeder nets, for their health needs; safe and well maintained fencing; self and well maintained riding areas.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what was said. I am offering a few selections of feed and will feed supplements so long as the owner supplies them. The holding for vet/farrier will be done so long as they are using one of our regulars...ei: boarder cannot just book a trim with a random farrier and expect me to be there. I don't mind if we plan it out together but it's just easier if we all use the same one or two vet/farriers.

As far as being a barn that "nickle and dimes" boarders I completely understand what you mean. I need to find that balance, offering plenty for what I am charging but also want to be clear on what IS an extra fee.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> If it is something that takes staff extra time to do...then yes, a fee is paid.
> Changing blankets once in a blue moon or everyday, to several different blankets, several horses and such adds a lot of work time and effort for someones horse to be "comfortable"....
> That should be compensated for.
> For a one-time, truly one-time thing then no...
> ...


As far as blankets go, I am happy to do one change of blankets when they go out and come in; but no way am I walking through the fields and pulling blankets on/off 10 times a day.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> For a horse who comes in at night, I think it is ridiculous to charge extra for blanketing, extra feed, wraps, soaking hay, ect. I do not want to pay extra for those things if I'm already paying for indoor board.
> 
> Horses on pasture board, I am more lenient. I will pay extra to have a pasture horse blanketed, grained, ect.
> 
> ...


As far as blanketing, blanket on/off before they go out and when they come in is included. Feed is included unless you want a type I don't offer, then you supply it, I'll feed it. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the owner should be there and doing the illness care, in case the horse becomes worse or dies. I had one boarder that took advantage of me holding the horse for the farrier as she could never schedule enough time, and if the farrier was running late it was the end of the world drama. She also did not follow the care instructions the Vet left , and fed the horse when the horse was to not get the hard feed , causing the horse to be euthed. I told her do not feed that , and had gone and pulled buckets out twice and she got angry that I pulled out the buckets, then tried to blame me when the Vet was back out. I had to set them both straight. 
I would charge to hold for the farrier. I would never hold for a Vet or do the Illness care.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Since you are probably talking about a "full care" stable, it kind of depends on your board rate. I've been to super expensive, super fancy full care stables where everything is included and there are no extra fees. The people who can afford that kind of board don't want to see every little thing added to the monthly price. Those are the places that do everything you mentioned plus tack cleaning, blanket & saddle pad laundry, an area to park their trailers and grooming!! 

You can charge for a lot of separate services but it does become annoying to the boarder. The more they get for their base monthly board money, the happier they will be.

Also bear in mind that your prices and services need to stay somewhat in line with the other stables in the area. If people feel that you are charging more than the average and the place isn't really much different than the rest, word will get around and you end up with transient boarders or an empty barn.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I charge enough to cover basic care and the additional things that come up, like wound care, blanketing, separating for meals for those at the bottom of the herd hierarchy, mixing specific supplements. I do this for a couple reasons.

First, I don't have to track every extra for an invoice. Those can be a nightmare. 
"I don't remember you having to blanket my horses 6 times this month. 
It was only 4 times!"

Secondly, boarders don't hesitate to ask or notify me of a need and I don't get panicked calls like "flicka needs her antibiotic shot and I have to pull a double shift tonight!" while I'm already 20 miles away enjoying dinner with friends. 

Regular board is "x" and includes most things that would come up with horsekeeping. If a horse comes in for rehab the price is "y," and will cover an individualized exercise program or manual therapies in addition to the basics.

I'm looking to change hats and become a boarder rather than the barn owner and have knocked two places off my list of possibilities just because they have a fee for service, ala carte, menu.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

boots said:


> I'm looking to change hats and become a boarder rather than the barn owner and have knocked two places off my list of possibilities just because they have a fee for service, ala carte, menu.


On the other hand...
For the boarder who doesn't want, need or require much of any "extra" why should they be paying in board for things they not receive?
I don't like Ala-carte for the most part....boarding barns _need_ to include some "amenities" with _full board._
You do need to know though where the line is drawn of a willingly given service and taking advantage of a situation...
Sometimes, having that "charge" makes you a little more cognizant of not taking advantage and then needing to be charged for service rendered if you wear that title of distinction.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just left a barn that was on the high-end price-wise [for this area, full care] because many things included in the board price didn't apply to/help me out. I managed to find a new barn where I'm paying $20 more a month, but the things included in the board fee are what I want, so we moved!

At the old barn, alfalfa hay [here alfalfa is 3x the price of nice grass hay] was supplied as part of the board price, many types of grain were supplied at no extra cost, blankets/flymasks/etc at no extra cost, turn in/turn out at no extra cost [highly weather dependent turnout though], no hay nets, one indoor and nothing else, and so forth. Essentially much of the board cost was going towards the alfalfa and the availability of various feeds.
If my horse could eat alfalfa and could have eaten the barn supplied feed, I could see how that might be very beneficial to me. But, as it was/is, I bought all his "grain" myself anyway and he definitely shouldn't ever have alfalfa, so it didn't make much sense for me to be paying [paying double, in the case of grain!] for services I couldn't use.

We found a new barn where, for $20 more than the old barn, my horse has a double-wide run attached to his stall [24ft by 100ft] with the door open 24/7, grain isn't supplied, high-high quality grass hay is fed, he has the option of additional turnout, blankets on/off is included, flymasks on/off is included, hay nets can be used, etc. There's an outdoor, an indoor, and a round pen, plus 15 acres of trails.
It's still a full care barn so the stalls are cleaned [I usually do mine anyway, haha], horses are fed twice a day [owner-provided grain/supplements and hay], and so forth. 
Essentially it's just like the old barn [with way more turnout!], except the things I pay for are things that I use.


I personally think the old barn should have charged separately for feeding alfalfa, but, at the same time, I understand why they didn't charge extra. It was the kind of barn where people went there to ride and trusted [and had reason to trust] that their horse was getting the absolute highest level of care, no questions asked.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

horselovinguy said:


> On the other hand...
> For the boarder who doesn't want, need or require much of any "extra" why should they be paying in board for things they not receive?
> I don't like Ala-carte for the most part....boarding barns _need_ to include some "amenities" with _full board._
> You do need to know though where the line is drawn of a willingly given service and taking advantage of a situation...
> ...


I understand. And that goes both ways.

When I used to do the menu and fee for service, I always had more than one person who would take advantage of my generosity and my work ethic to not let a horse go without what they need and "Just this time..." me to death without being willing to compensate me. And they were always the ones who were disorganized and calling at the last minute or late, late at night with "Oh, I didn't make it out to..." Because, after all, it is an available service. 

To heck with that. I would quickly make sure they made it out to move their poor horse.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

stevenson said:


> I think the owner should be there and doing the illness care, in case the horse becomes worse or dies. I had one boarder that took advantage of me holding the horse for the farrier as she could never schedule enough time, and if the farrier was running late it was the end of the world drama. She also did not follow the care instructions the Vet left , and fed the horse when the horse was to not get the hard feed , causing the horse to be euthed. I told her do not feed that , and had gone and pulled buckets out twice and she got angry that I pulled out the buckets, then tried to blame me when the Vet was back out. I had to set them both straight.
> I would charge to hold for the farrier. I would never hold for a Vet or do the Illness care.


The boarder sounds like a nightmare :eek_color:

I am planning to charge for any non-routine care or care not provided by the barn farrier/vet. So if you have your own vet/farrier OR your horse pulls a shoe OR your horse's teeth need floating etc...you are charged. If your horse is getting trimmed/vaccinated by the barn vet/farrier the same day as all mine... no charge.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Since you are probably talking about a "full care" stable, it kind of depends on your board rate. I've been to super expensive, super fancy full care stables where everything is included and there are no extra fees. The people who can afford that kind of board don't want to see every little thing added to the monthly price. Those are the places that do everything you mentioned plus tack cleaning, blanket & saddle pad laundry, an area to park their trailers and grooming!!
> 
> You can charge for a lot of separate services but it does become annoying to the boarder. The more they get for their base monthly board money, the happier they will be.
> 
> Also bear in mind that your prices and services need to stay somewhat in line with the other stables in the area. If people feel that you are charging more than the average and the place isn't really much different than the rest, word will get around and you end up with transient boarders or an empty barn.


Tack cleaning?! Nope lol... I'm full care but I'm not THAT full care haha.

Yes I know what you mean. My price is pretty on point for the area ($550/full care) but I am set apart by a superior feeding program and quiet/beautiful facility.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

boots said:


> I charge enough to cover basic care and the additional things that come up, like wound care, blanketing, separating for meals for those at the bottom of the herd hierarchy, mixing specific supplements. I do this for a couple reasons.
> 
> First, I don't have to track every extra for an invoice. Those can be a nightmare.
> "I don't remember you having to blanket my horses 6 times this month.
> ...


Oh goodness no! I definitely don't want to be nit picky enough to be charging per blanketing...that would get crazy. Only planning to charge for irregular things that take up a significant amount of time/money...ie: a third feeding of grain, lunging, etc.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> On the other hand...
> For the boarder who doesn't want, need or require much of any "extra" why should they be paying in board for things they not receive?
> I don't like Ala-carte for the most part....boarding barns _need_ to include some "amenities" with _full board._
> You do need to know though where the line is drawn of a willingly given service and taking advantage of a situation...
> ...


Yes... they are my clients, not my friends. I hate that rule but I need it lol


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Wallaby said:


> I just left a barn that was on the high-end price-wise [for this area, full care] because many things included in the board price didn't apply to/help me out. I managed to find a new barn where I'm paying $20 more a month, but the things included in the board fee are what I want, so we moved!
> 
> At the old barn, alfalfa hay [here alfalfa is 3x the price of nice grass hay] was supplied as part of the board price, many types of grain were supplied at no extra cost, blankets/flymasks/etc at no extra cost, turn in/turn out at no extra cost [highly weather dependent turnout though], no hay nets, one indoor and nothing else, and so forth. Essentially much of the board cost was going towards the alfalfa and the availability of various feeds.
> If my horse could eat alfalfa and could have eaten the barn supplied feed, I could see how that might be very beneficial to me. But, as it was/is, I bought all his "grain" myself anyway and he definitely shouldn't ever have alfalfa, so it didn't make much sense for me to be paying [paying double, in the case of grain!] for services I couldn't use.
> ...



Hmmm interesting...I guess everyone has their niche right? As long as the boarders know what they are/aren't getting included and everyone is clear up front then hopefully being a little "unique" in what you offer will build a community of like minded people... I have seen barns that have no niche whatsoever and are so 'general' that you get wildly different people and it just gets messy.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

I would be careful to what services you offer for caring for an injury/illness. Right now my horse (in full care board) has an injury to his pastern that has been giving me all kinds of trouble for over a month now. At one point he was getting twice daily bandage changes and it was taking me about 15 minutes to do it since it gets cleaned, ointments applied, poultice on the leg, and then the standing wrap with pressure wrap (plus applying the standing wrap on the opposite leg). This is definitely very time consuming for me, and for you or your staff. It's time consuming and can be a little complicated! I didn't even bother asking the barn for help. I don't want to make anyone responsible for this but myself. Plus, being in communication with my vet is my job, and mine has been directing me through this whole process, when I needed to stop one ointment and start another, stop poulticing it, change to this medication, now just keep covered with a polo wrap, change antibiotics, blah blah blah. It's been a nightmare. But this can be a little more responsibility than a farm manager might want to take on, or at least if you offer it and price it as something like "to be discussed." It's one thing to just put a standing wrap on a few times or crush some pills to put in their grain for $2-3, but like my horse's situation- I could easily see this costing me $10-15 per application due to the complexity and time it takes. 

I agree with the others about nickel and diming though. I do hate to see people charged for blanketing. I think within a reasonable estimation it should be included in full care. Playing the game of changing with every blow of the wind is too much - don't even offer to do more than one AM change and one PM change. If they want it done, they can come to the mid-day change!

My farm does not offer any services to hold for the vet or farrier. At the self care farm I was at my barn manager would schedule and hold for the vet during the whole-farm spring/fall vaccine visits. But if your horse had an injury/illness or other service vet visit you were on your own. Always on your own with farrier for holding and scheduling. So that might be something you also consider and define in a boarding contract.


----------

